
I dropped Dropbox and you should too - ckurose
http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2015/10/29/i-dropped-dropbox-and-you-should-too/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_content=I%20dropped%20Dropbox%20and%20you%20should%20too&awesm=tnw.to_t3QsP&utm_campaign=share%20button
======
gibbiv
I am a fan of Google Drive. It allows for awesome collaboration, and, like the
author of this post says, lets you put your storage to work. Reliable storage
on its own isn't that cool; but reliable storage that empowers other
applications (Docs, Sheets, etc.) is cool and extremely valuable.

The author says: "But as competitors have built elaborate offerings where you
can put all that storage to work, Dropbox has kind of stagnated."

Or maybe I and the author are just gaga for Google and blind to what Dropbox
truly offers.

------
arnarbi
My ironic reason for moving from Dropbox to Google Drive: I really wanted to
try a 3rd party app that only offered Dropbox as a storage solution, but my
Dropbox was full. So I moved everything out and now use Dropbox with a free
account solely for 3rd party apps.

This is but one data-point, but perhaps 3rd party app storage and general file
storage are features that don't complement each other at all.

~~~
volaski
You're not alone. I think this is a serious problem for Dropbox. When people
reach their quota they have the following options: 1. Pay up and upgrade; 2.
Spam friends to get more credits; 3. Sign up for another service, FOR FREE. We
all know what's the easiest to do.

------
k__
I really tried to use Dropbox, but never got hooked.

I share most of my stuff by Git or email.

